# memory foam beds



## GRANDAVE (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Guys
We have just purchased an autotrail cheyanne with I believe its called a French bed. (1 corner cut off). We are looking to get a new memory foam mattress and wondered if anyone out there have been down this route and can recommend or not a supplier,


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a full memory foam mattress on my home bed (12" thick, luverly it is) 

I also have a Dakota (french bed) rather than getting a full sized mattress I went for a topper instead (and cut the corner off myself) Just as good as the home bed. The topper came in a zipped cover which I altered as well. 

So before going down the expensive route of a shaped mattress I would try a topper first.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

We also got a mattress topper for our french style fixed bed. Very comfy too.

http://www.raskelf.com/Caravans_and_Motorhomes/Shaped_Memory_Foam_Toppers

Christine


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We purchased a memory foam topper on ebay at a very reasonable price - about £25 delivered (2" thick and no cover).

Then simply cut the foam to fit on top of the mattress. It makes such a difference to the comfort of the bed, which was previously too firm for us.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Because our bed was split into 2 seperate mattresses, we have replaced with a complete memory foam one, i cut the mattress to fit myself, and my wife did wonders with making the memory foam cover fit.

looks great even better to sleep on.


John


----------



## redone (Jul 15, 2007)

*Memory foam*

Hi 
we have just got a memory foam matteress from raskelf in our Cheyenne and binned the topper we had on full matteress is the best it all depends what you want to spend
 :wink:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

.........may I ask how much we are looking at for a double-bed mattress ?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

double mattress cost us £75 from fantasy island market, Skegness, was a bit iffy about whether it was dodgy or not, but it expanded OK.

just seems to be a bit warmer than a normal sprung mattress.

John


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*memory foam*

We don't have the luxury of a fixed bed in our A/S Clubman, but we have two single 1inch thick memory foam toppers which we lay on top of the double mattress and it's gorgeous. We sent away for the memory foam from the Inter net and they fit fine with just a little overlap.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

All you need to do is buy a new normal size mattress off the internet and do what many have done and that is cut the corner off with a bread knife.
The usual choice is 50 or 75mm of memory foam bonded to 100mm or so of normal foam.
Just paid £120 from the foam shop in Grimsby for 50mm bonded to 100mm ready for the panel conversion.

Mike


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks, all.


----------



## GRANDAVE (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi All
as usual great response and thanks for all your advice. We have now purchased a sprung mattress from Jonic which my wife prefered to memory foam. Time will tell if the £600 or so pounds for a two part matress was worth it. We are due to set off for 4 months very soon so will update our feelings for any others out there wondering which way to go.
Many thanks all


----------



## GRANDAVE (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi All
Thought I would let you all know with the absolute nightmare we have just had with Jonic re mattress.
We saw them at the NEC so thought they would be OK for us Motorhomers. First they said they didnt need a template as they have all the info for all major makes of Motorhome, then when they had our deposit said THEY DID NEED A TEMPLATE.
They promised us faithfully that they could deliver within 2 weeks.
THEN THEY COULDN'T
We needed a pocket sprung mattress 50 inches wide and shaped (template provided) THEY SENT IT 51.5 INCHES which didn't fit.
When we called they said we needed to provide photos so they could find out what went wrong ????????????
After several phone calls getting very frustrated with the lack of customer service and even though they accepted it was the wrong size, the lack of taking responsibility.
Then when finally I asked them to take the mattress back and replace it with the one I ordered(after all they had my money)
THEY SAID WE WOULD HAVE TO HAVE A REFUND AS THEY COULD NOT GUARANTEE THEY COULD GET IT THE RIGHT SIZE.
We were then contacted to make sure we packaged it for the courier and had to remind them twice for our refund.
All the way through the level of customer service was DREADFUL.

JONIC NEVER AGAIN !!!!


----------



## redone (Jul 15, 2007)

*memory foam*

Sorry to hear another horror story how can they get it so wrong read my last post were to go :?


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd go for a memory foam topper. We got one from Argos for £50 and it's great. I cut the corner off. It IS warmer than an ordinary mattress as it seems to reflect body heat back. We took it off in Italy this year and put it under the normal mattress then put it back when we got cold again- you can't do that if you get a full mattress.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Lidl have a double size foam mattress on offer from tomorrow at a bargain basement price of £89.99. Six inches thick and a 15 year warranty. I'll wager it'll be ideal for "corner cutting" if you need a new mattress for a french bed.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_35433.htm


----------

